# Question about canning green chills



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I need a recipe for canning green chills for enchilada type recipes. I want to can them in the 1/4 pint jars so they are about the same amount as the little cans you buy at the store. I can't seem to find any instructions and hope someone here can help.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I just remove the stems and seeds, blanch them(to soften), and fold the pieces enough to pack(tight) them into the jars and pressure can them.

They should, depending on the type, have enough liquid in them to cook out and cover the peppers.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I just remove the stems and seeds, blanch them(to soften), and fold the pieces enough to pack(tight) them into the jars and pressure can them.
> 
> They should, depending on the type, have enough liquid in them to cook out and cover the peppers.


Thanks. Would it be ok if I chopped them first? And how long to PC for the 1/4 pints?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

debbluu said:


> Thanks. Would it be ok if I chopped them first? And how long to PC for the 1/4 pints?


Chopping them would be fine, just keep in mind that they will be pretty soft and maybe a little mushy but then again so are the ones in the little Ortega cans.

I think the "Blue Book" says to pressure anything less than a pint for the same time as pints(75 minutes) but when I have the little quarter pint jars I only go for an hour.

Just curious, what kind of peppers are you canning? Ancho's do pretty good canned this way and are pretty tasty too.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Chopping them would be fine, just keep in mind that they will be pretty soft and maybe a little mushy but then again so are the ones in the little Ortega cans.
> 
> I think the "Blue Book" says to pressure anything less than a pint for the same time as pints(75 minutes) but when I have the little quarter pint jars I only go for an hour.
> 
> Just curious, what kind of peppers are you canning? Ancho's do pretty good canned this way and are pretty tasty too.


Thanks so much for the info. I don't mind the soft. I got some poblano peppers today and wanted to try them.


----------

